# Hulkster Newsletter, JUL 1997, Issue #6



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

***You would think a driver dumb if he started a race with a cold engine, then why would you start lifting heavy weights with cold muscles!!!***

This issue was put together with the assistance of
BIGCANUK, GUMBI, MORRISSEY, JBORRE QUADZILLA, RICHARD, BIGGALEX, DALBIN, UNIQUE, KICKER, LEIGHTON, MANIAC / MATT BELL, W8LIFTER, NUCLEATE, and LOKI

EDITORIAL NOTE: In the June Issue of the Hulkster’s Newsletter, an e-mail that I received was added to the newsletter as a warning to my members about a possible threat / FED sting!!! In this e-mail the author stated that several places / people were busted (which is true) and then the e-mail goes pointing a possible finger at the Editor of the Hard-core Newsletter "Dante". Since, the release of the June Issue of the Hulkster’s Newsletter, Dante from Hard-core Newsletter contacted me and explained his side of the story and what really happened. We spoke for over an hour and what information we exchanged was quite enlightening on several topics to both of us!!! The end result was that I SCREWED UP!!! I submitted an e-mail into the Hulkster’s Newsletter that was not completely true. The BUSTS did happen, mailing lists from the sources did get seized, but Dante is not the bad guy the e-mail leads you to believe. I’ve tried to have the Hulkster’s Newsletter as an open forum with little or no editing or censorship!!! I’m man enough to admit when I made a mistake and in this case I did, even though I was not the originator of the e-mail, Dante is legit and he stood up and took a beating from the FEDS and kept his mouth shut!!! I would like to openly say I’m SORRY, about this incident!!!

The good news about this all is that Dante (Hard-core Newsletter) and Hulkster (Hulkster’s Newsletter) are joining forces!!! We are now sharing our resources and getting out more information than ever before, we will also be sharing articles (as we have different members) so members that write articles for me, may also find their articles published in Hard-core Newsletter as well!!!

***Workout Routines/Fitness Articles/News Updates***

Four articles are featured!!! By Bigcanuk, Hulkster, Quadzilla, & Richard

A) SYMMETRY - Written by Bigcanuk

For the last few months, we've discussed training frequency and intensity and although this topic is far from tapped out, I believe that symmetry should be hit on this time. After all, summer is here and what better time to look your best as when the weather cooperates in letting us show off the body that we've worked so hard at getting. Symmetry is probably the most overlooked area when training. I think we all fall into the trap of enjoying working certain body parts more than others. Or ust as detrimental, training those body parts we enjoy firstly and hitting the ones we don't like doing as much afterwards. This may not sound like a big deal but it can make huge differences in development due to the fact that we are fresher, stronger, more focused and more apt to train full out at the start more so than further into the workout. For this reason, it is usually wiser to start the workout with the weaker body parts to give them the full attention and proper workout they deserve. We've all seen the guy who has the monster quads but pathetic arms. Or vice versa where the guy has howitzers for arms but toothpicks for legs. You can't tell me to chalk that up to genetics. It doesn't cut it. It happens to be that improper training and the wrong focus caused an unbalanced physique. Sure, maybe the one body part looks good but when the shirt is off and it's just shorts and sandals season, nothing looks funnier than a misshapen body due to his own improper training. Girls don't exactly go running for those bodies. Given the choice of that or a nice symmetrical build, the symmetry wins every time.

Now, don't get me wrong. I don't mean to blast anyone out there who may have this type of build. There is good news. Physiques can be made and built to look great. As I mentioned earlier, train those weak parts first but also change the workout as well. For instance, ease up and only train those strong body parts enough to maintain their size but go harder on those weaker areas so that they can catch up.

One more thing. I've heard it said a million times "I've tried everything but they just won't grow!" I say that's a cop out. There is no way. There is always something that will work. You just have to find what that particular thing is. Perhaps it's slow contractions or fast, high reps or a few heavy reps but I've always seen a breakthrough even when it looked like everything else was tried. There is always a key that unlocks stagnation. You just have to find it sometimes. Don't ever give up on those areas that you think can't grow. Overhaul your routines and keep trying different things that work for you. Remember, no two people or bodies are alike so what works for most people may not work for you. It's a tough thing to break out of but remember, you are ultimately responsible for being the best you can be. You might as well be symmetrical as well!

Good luck. Bigcanuk.



THE ULTIMATE STACK - Written by Hulkster

For an intermediate steroid user (1-2 years)

The following cycle is designed with male, weighing 100KG, 1-2 years experience with steroids, in mind. To adjust for the proper dosage for your weight, figure a factor of 10% / 10KG of body weight. Example: If you weigh 80KG, decrease the dosage 20% (or to the closest possible dosage).

week 1=300mg/Deca, 200mg/Equipoise, 10mg/D-bol twice a day (20mg/day)

week 2=300mg/Deca, 200mg/Equipoise, 10mg/D-bol twice a day (20mg/day)

week 3=400mg/Deca, 300mg/Equipoise, 15mg/D-bol twice a day (30mg/day)

week 4=400mg/Deca, 300mg/Equipoise, 15mg/D-bol twice a day (30mg/day)

week 5=400mg/Deca, 200mg/Equipoise, 15mg/D-bol twice a day (30mg/day)

week 6=300mg/Deca, 200mg/Equipoise, 10mg/D-bol twice a day (20mg/day)

week 7=200mg/Deca, 100mg/Equipoise, 10mg/D-bol twice a day (20mg/day)

week 8=100mg/Deca, 100mg/Equipoise, 5mg/D-bol twice a day (10mg/day)

week 9=2500iu HCG/week

week 10=2500iu HCG/week

Make sure your daily intake of protein is at least 2.2grams per kg/body weight and your daily caloric intake is 45 cal per kg/body weight. Utilize a high intensity, high weight, low rep workout routine 6 days on, 1 day off at 60 - 90 minutes per day, during the cycle. After completing the cycle, utilize a 3 days on, 1 day off at 60 minutes per day. During the cycle take Evening Primrose Oil and Cod Liver Oil to assist your kidney/liver. Also, drink at least ten glasses of water/day and most importantly eat, eat, eat (just watch the fatty stuff).

Gains with this oral and injection stacking combination for an average 100KG male is 6 - 12 kg. Females can also utilize this cycle by cutting the injectable dosages to 1/2 and the D-bol to 1/3, thus the gains will be approx. 1/3 to 1/2 that of the male stats. This is safe cycle and little or no adverse side-effects have been noted to date. Normally, the only noticeable side-effects (if any) are an increase in acne and minor bloating in the upper abdomen area.

So, why stack Deca, Equipoise (or Primobolan Depot), and D-bol?

Deca-Durabolin (Nandrolone Decanoate)

Very high anabolic, moderate androgenic properties: This injectable steroid is one of the most effective, yet associated with least number of adverse side-effects, steroid known. Deca is also known, to boost the immune system, while also adding in the rehabilitation of joint or tendon injuries and inflammation, like Tendonist.

Equipoise (Boldenone Undecylenate)

High anabolic, moderate androgenic properties: This injectable steroid is known for is effectiveness in both bulking and cutting (depending on what it’s stacked with) and it’s ability to not only allow the user to make significant strength and size gains, but also strengthen the users Tendons / Ligaments and assists in the tissue recovery process, after each workout, thus reducing the chances of injury and a faster recovery time.

Dianabol / D-bol (Methandrostenolone)

High anabolic, high androgenic properties: This oral or injectable steroid is known for it’s superior properties that allow for both dramatic strength and size gains, in oral form it’s only surpassed by Anadrol-50.

Notes: A) Primobolan Depot can be utilized instead of the Equipoise. B) Nolvadex is not required, unless you are prone to getting gyno, as Nolvadex also decreases the GH and IGF-1 production, while part of the gains made, are a direct result of the anabolic / androgen increasing the GH and IGF-1 production. C) HCG is not necessary as well, but recommended. D) If Clomid is available, this can be added by taking 50mg/day starting at week 8 and continuing for 3 weeks, this will assist the HCG in "Kick-Starting" your natural hormonal production back into full operation faster. E) Both human and veterinary versions of the above are interchangeable. Good luck and good gaining!!!

Be careful and watch your back!!! Hulkster

C) MY FIRST CYCLE - Written by Quadzilla

I have been weight lifting for about two years, and making pretty steady gains by taking supplements, maintaining a good solid bodybuilding diet and training hard. When I started working out in the summer of 1995 I weighed about 175 at 6'1''. After working out casually for about 6 months, I got bit by the bodybuilding bug. I began to train harder, concentrate on my diet and take a lot of supplements.

By January of 1997 my body weight was up to 200-205 and my strength had gone up considerably. I started to look into steroids in the fall of 1996 to break through plateaus and move to the next level.

I did a lot of research on the types of steroids, their effects, dosages and side effects. This research consisted of studying the World Anabolic Review (WAR), 100s of hours of internet research and daily participation in the anabolic discussion forum.

My goals were to get a feel for what it is like to be on steroids. I wanted to learn how to administer them, make sustainable quality gains, and break through a plateau. My research indicated that novices do not need to take heavy androgenic drugs (yet) because they can make good gains out of milder anabolics while they are still new to steroids.

After all of this research, I decided to take the conservative route. I started off by taking approx. 200 mg a week of Primobolan Depot. According to WAR, Primobolan Depot is a good start for novices. It is regarded as the safest injectable steroid with few side effects. WAR states "steroid novices can achieve good results by taking 200 mg/week. Within eight weeks they can gain 10-15 pounds without having to worry about losing them after discontinuing the compound." I found this to be true.

Here are the details of what I did:

Drugs:

Start of cycle: Sunday March 9th.

Every Sunday I injected the compound with a 1.5'' needle. This took some getting used to. The amps were pretty tricky to get open and it took some experimenting to get used to sticking myself.

Week 1: 100 mg

Week 2: 100 mg (I broke one amp)

Week 3: 200 mg

Week 4: 200 mg

Week 5: 300 mg

Week 6: 200 mg

Week 7: 200 mg

Week 8: 100 mg

As you can see, this is a very mild cycle, but a good one to get the feel for using anabolics.

Diet:

I ate 6 meals a day every day:

Breakfast: 6 scrambled eggs, 1 bagel

Every three hours I ate again. Meals consisted of:

½ LB of steak or chicken

500 K from Carbs per meal

1 tablespoon of Cap Tri (MCT Oil)

This totals of to about 6000 K per day, 400 grams of protein per day, and 700 K of MCT a day, and low to moderate conventional fat.

Supplements:

Multi-vitamins: 3 a day

E/C/A stack: pre workout

Phosogen HP: 10 grams per day

I was already using all of these supplements for about 3 months before I started this cycle.

Training:

I did the Hulkster recommended Push/Pull/Legs routine.

My weeks broke down like this:

Sunday: No training and excessive sleep (12-18 hours)

Monday: Push (heavy and intense)

Tuesday: Pull (heavy and intense)

Wednesday: Legs (heavy and intense)

Thursday: No training, napped when usually would be training

Friday: Push (good workouts, but less intense)

Saturday: Pull (good workouts, but less intense)

Every week night I got 7-9 hours of sleep and on weekends I got at least 12 hours of sleep. Hulkster recommends doing legs twice a week, but I decided to only train them once a week because my legs grow so easily.

The Effects and Gains:

The effects of this cycle were good, but not great. My body weight went from about 205 at the start of the cycle to a high point of 222 in week 8. From there my weight was reduced a little bit, but I have maintained a body weight of 216 for about 3 weeks now (I've been off the cycle for about 2 months). I had no side effects. In fact they helped me to concentrate of my bodybuilding goals. No excuses! I never missed a workout, and I never missed a meal. I always ate every three hours!

My strength went up in the major movements by about 30%. I have maintained most of this strength to this day.

Bench before: 250, bench now 320

Squat before: 500, squat now 650

Bent Rows before: 185 for 6-8 reps, rows now 300 for 6-8 reps

Overall this was a good investment. I have put on about 10 pounds of muscle, which I have maintained, and I had no adverse effects. It also gave me a good feel for what to expect from anabolics and how to administer them. I'm starting another cycle this summer of Deca. I'm going to do about 400 mg a week for 8 weeks. I feel comfortable doing this at this point because of my experiences with Primobolan.

So for those of you who are conservative first timers, Primobolan would be a good way to start off and see how you like being on anabolics.

Thanks, Quadzilla

D) INSTINCTIVE TRAINING - Written by Richard

TEXT: Instinctive training. Perhaps some of us do that on a regular basis. I'm all for instinctive training but only when on a cycle. All it means is you do what you feel like doing. When you're on the juice, pretty well any workout will make you grow. That includes partials, negatives, cheat sets, maximum lifts, high reps, etc. Pretty well anything goes to make you grow. So doing what you feel like is important for those days. If you feel real strong and like you want to kill something, by all means, go for tossing some serious iron around but if you're having a bad time on the sauce and feel depressed (something I know we all go through but hate to admit) then just get in there and do whatever you can to move some plates even if it's just light, slow, burning reps.

MY SUGGESTION: I don't quite agree here. Instinctive training really isn't the way to go even when you're on a cycle. There are certain contradictions in this whole thing and I've been looking for a chance to make it clear. Why would you follow a strict regime when you're off and do instinctive training when on a cycle? Why do instinctive training at all? Some people are just lazy by nature so it. would never work for them in the first place. Others can be over enthusiastic and do more harm then good to themselves. It can be a very thin line sometimes. Of course you should back off when you feel something isn't right but it's best to follow a solid program and be patient, even if you think you're ready for that heavy load.

Have you noticed that natural trainers have to be very strict with everything in order to get maximum results? They can't miss meals, they can't miss a training session, they HAVE to eat the right food. In a nutshell: THERE IS NO ROOM FOR MISTAKES. Everything has to be close to perfection. The non-natural trainer has a buffer. It's a well known fact that a lot of pros don't really train that hard - they get results no matter what they do (instinctive training) since they're on the juice. Also, they can miss a training session and make up later.

What I never quite understood is why nobody used these bits of information to REALLY produce some results. Here's what I've had in mind for a long time: If a top natural bodybuilder (someone with the same genetic traits as Dorian Yates for instance) juiced himself up but kept on training the way he always did, imagine what the results would be! Just think about it: someone who takes 'roids BUT follows a strict regime, eats right, sleeps right, never misses a training session, etc. The results would be a hell of a lot better. This person wouldn't use 'roids as a buffer or as crutches like a lot of pros do, but as a way to maximize what he already has. In other words; this person isn't using 'roids to reach his limits and pass them. He wouldn't have to because he's already at or very near his natural limits. No, uses the 'roids in order to surpass his

natural limits and since he's following a strict regime the results would be even better. Everyone agrees that Chris Faildo is a sensational natural bodybuilder - the result of hard work with no room for mistakes. Now just imagine what he would look like if he were on the juice! This is all so simple and logical that I don't understand why nobody ever mentioned it. A lot of beginning bodybuilders use 'roids after less then 3 years of training, which I think is ridiculous. Arnold used Dianabol when he just started. What would he have looked like if he had done it in the way I described? Unfortunately we'll never know. It's an interesting thought though.The anti-steroid crowd is partly right when they say that athletes use 'roids as a shortcut. A lot of them do, that's a fact.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

**** Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes****

This month’s steroid is Masteron, I’ve also included an article on Gyno, even though Masteron is not known to a major contributor in causing Gyno, still: This information is something we all need to learn more about!!!

Two articles are featured!!! By Brian Raupp and BiggAlex

A) MASTERON

Written by Brian Raupp, Anabolix Research, anabolix.com

Masteron, or drostanolone propionate, is a popular steroid among competitive bodybuilders. It is commonly used in contest preparation for many reasons. To begin with, drostanolone propionate is a derivative of DHT(dihydrotestosterone), and therefore, it will not aromatize into estrogen. Competing bodybuilders find this extremely beneficial because aromatization typically causes excess water retention which may give the muscles a smooth appearance. Another advantage of Masteron is its strong androgenic component. The androgenic effect of this steroid can cause a noticeable improvement in muscle density and hardness which can help the bodybuilder obtain the "ripped" look if his bodyfat percentage is low enough. The androgenic effect is also crucial because it helps to provide sufficient "kick" or "drive" for intense training when an athlete has lowered his caloric intake for contest preparation. Masteron can also be used successfully by bodybuilders preparing for a drug-tested show. The substance drostanolone propionate is fast-acting and quickly broken down.

The athlete can therefore use Masteron up to about ten days before a drug test.

The average dosage of Masteron is 100 mg injected every other day. It is best to inject Masteron every 2-3 days because it has a short duration of effect. Popular steroids stacked with Masteron include Parabolan (trenbolone hexahydrobencylcarbonate), Winstrol (stanozolol), and oxandrolone. Athletes rarely experience any side effects with this steroid. Masteron is not hepatoxic, and gynecomastia should not be a concern since it does not convert into estrogen. Some possible side effects include acne, accelerated hair loss, and increased aggression.

The main disadvantage of Masteron is its very poor availability on the black market and its high price. Masteron from Belgium comes in a box of two ampoules. Each 2 ml amp will contain 100 mg of drostanolone propionate. One of these boxes containing two amps can cost well over $50 on the black market. Brian Raupp, Anabolix Research, anabolix.com

B) GYNECOMASTIA - Written by BiggAlex

Gynecomastia, Gyno, bitch tits, or what ever you would like to call it, is something that concerns every male using or thinking of using anabolic steroids. Gyno is a benign enlargement of the male breast tissue. The work gynecomastia comes from the Greek words gyne, meaning woman, and mastos, meaning breast. Up to 65% of all reported cases of gyno are naturally occurring. If there is a family history of gyno it will usually show up during the hormonal changes of puberty, that is if it ever shows up at all. However, not all cases of gyno are naturally occurring. While there are many drugs that can cause gyno anabolic steroids seem to be the number culprit. When an athlete subjects his body to synthetic hormones they undergo a process called aromatization. This process changes portions of the male hormone into estradiol, an female hormone. Now that there are excess amounts of female hormones floating around in the steroid user's body he may begin to notice some feminizing side effects. These side effects include fatty deposits, water retention, and gyno. However, this does not mean that everyone should automatically begin the intake of Nolvadex when on a cycle of steroids. Not everyone will experience these feminizing side effects. This is due to the fact that everyone's sensitivity to the female hormone estradiol is of a different magnitude. Some people could experience feminizing side effects on as little as 10mg of dbol/day while others will not have any problems while using 2 grams of test/week.

On a more positive note there are a number of drugs that can help prevent gyno. Then most popular of the street drugs is novladex simply because it is cheap, easy to find, and it works. When needed 10mg of novladex a day is usually a sufficient amount. You should always keep in mind that antiestrogens can be a double edged sword. While they do help control the feminizing effects of steroids they will also cut into the effectiveness of a cycle. Some estradiol is needed along with the male hormones in the building of muscle tissue. If you are using an antiestrogen there will not be much estrodiol available to your body and your cycle will not be as effective for packing on the pounds. For this reason novladex should only be used when needed. You can usually tell when you should begin the use of novladex if you feel soreness in your nipples, itching around the nipple, a small bump under your nipple (which means they gyno is already there), and/or if there is a clear discharge coming from your nipples.

While there are a few ways to prevent gyno there is only one way to get rid of it, surgery. There are methods of surgery where a small incision is made at the border of the nipple and the glandular tissue is removed. Liposuction is then used to shape and define the chest muscles. This procedure leaves almost no visible evidence of the surgery. Moderate exercise is possible 2 weeks after the surgery and a full recovery is expected within 4-6 weeks. This surgery usually is not covered by insurance because it is viewed as cosmetic surgery. However, if you can convince your doctor that you are in extreme pain and discomfort he might agree to write a letter to your insurance company explaining the situation. If this is done there is a chance that the insurance company will cover the cost of the surgery, although you should make sure that nothing about the use of steroids is said in the letter. To make sure your surgery leaves a very descrete mark and not some big embarrassing scar which ruins your chest, you should look into someone such as Dr. Nadler. You can visit his web page, www.drnadler.com , call him 1-800-445-0505, or e-mail him at brucej@drnadler.com.

Here is a list of possible things that can cause gyno:

marijuana

valium(diazepam)

amphetamine

aldomet

cimetidine

digitalis

spironolactone

androgens

estrogens

isoniazid

phenothiazines

tricyclic antidepressants

cytotoxic drugs

obesity

Written by - BiggAlex


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Open Forum****

"This is a new section, that I’ve added for members to submit an article, on subjects that really don’t fit the other sections, this section is open to all, and subject matter/opinion/comments are that of the original author and MAY NOT NECESSARILY BE THAT OF THE EDITOR, HULKSTER!!!"

Three articles are featured!!! By Jason Borre, Gumbi, and Dalbin

A) ANDROGENIC CYCLE, PART 2 - Written by Jason Borre

Well, here's the total cycle and results. I do have one amendment to last months entry regarding the Test Enanthate dosages. It should have read Test200 mg per week and metanabol mg per day. not Test200 mg per day. I would be very pleased with my financial status could I afford that much Test daily, needless to say I am not pleased.

week1=7cc-Test200

week2=6cc-Test200

week3=5cc-Test200

week4=4cc-Test200

week5=3cc-Test200, 8-D-bol/day

week6=2cc-Test200, 8-D-bol/day

week7=1cc-Test200, 6-D-bol/day, 4cc-Testex(cyp250)

week8=1cc-Test200, 5-D-bol/day, 4cc-Testex(cyp250)

week9=1cc-Test200, 4-D-bol/day, 3cc-Testex(cyp250), 3-Anadrol-50/day

week10=3-D-bol/day, 2cc-Testex(cyp250), 2-Anadrol-50/day, 2-Proviron/day

week11=2-D-bol/day, 1cc-Testex(cyp250), 1-Anadrol-50/day, 1-Proviron/day

week12=1-D-bol/day, 1cc-Testex(cyp250), .5-Anadrol-50/day,1-Proviron/day

I used BC and JM's Gainskeeper Formula to come off the gear with. It works plain and simple. In the past, I've seen posts about how expensive it is to get that much stuff together, but considering the dough I spent on this cycle it wasn’t that much to keep these gains!

Total weight gain was 30 pounds. From 245-275# which isn’t bad considering

this isn’t nearly my first cycle (or even if it was). I got stuck around 265 for a little while. I was overtraining and just felt pretty lousy in general. After consulting with W8lifter and a few other well known board members I decided to add soy protein (mixed with eggwhites, nestle quick and milk), about 10 units of Insulin after each workout (I did a lot of research on this, it definitely isn’t something to just jump into) and back my training off to just two work sets, one to failure. I added the extra ten pounds in about three weeks and my strength shot through the roof! Anapolon certainly helped this along! All in all, I liked the test Cypionate phase the best as my joints stopped hurting and my strength gains were the most consistent. I had a general feeling of well being the entire time on the cyp. Sometimes a fella finds that one steroid that really sets him off, and cyp was certainly the one for me.

I feel my gains would have been even better had my ball team not started winning. For example one weekend we started playing (softball) at 8am Saturday morning in 90 degree heat. We finished at 4am Sunday! This type of weekend is not very conducive to good gains! I bet I lost around five pounds plus in sweat during the heat of the day. Side effects are as follows: Acne, this was really only on arms and shoulders and was not a very big problem. Of course there was plenty of water retention, this was cut down with the C/A/E stack every other day. Some aggression, not anything extraordinary. Increased sex drive. Some testicular atrophy and that's it. Not too bad. Mean old androgenic steroids aren’t so bad after all I continue to find! All sides have either left completely or are almost gone after one month.

The information contained in the above article is for information purposes only (duh). The names have been changed to protect the innocent, (and we are all innocent victims of a government screwing us over under the disguise of protecting us from ourselves!). It should be OUR choice! My political two cents. Thanks and happy hugeness! JBORRE

B) DUMB, BUT BEAUTIFUL - Written by Gumbi


I had a funny thing happen to me the other day. While I was waiting for my friend to change into his gym clothes, he suddenly decided to entertain me by mocking numerous bodybuilding poses. Now my friend is a pretty smart guy: he is fluent in the Japanese language and is a student at the second most prestigious university in Japan! But then why, like so many others, was this seemingly bright individual making fun of bodybuilding?

This really got me thinking about how bodybuilding is perceived by the general public. I must admit I also was typical of how a great many view the sport and thought it both excessive and superficial: bodybuilders spent far to much time in front of the mirror not only pumping their bodies but also their ego. My feelings towards bodybuilders, like my friend, could even be described as contemptuous as I thought only idiots engrossed themselves in their own physical pleasure of growing bigger. It's easy to judge bodybuilders as being somewhat thick in the head because who else but a complete idiot would find pleasure in grunting, sweating and struggling with hundreds of pounds of steel in order to get big? Besides, everybody knows people with large muscular physiques are, well - dumb! In the movies they are dumb; on television they are dumb and in countless novels they are dumb! The only anomaly I can think of to the "big and strong is dumb" rule is the DEA, but that's another story. It's a time honored tradition to stereotype big, strong people even today as slow and somewhat dense, even though the days of deciding who did manual labor (which automatically restricted education) as opposed to who did clerical work according to physical attributes are long gone!

Not only was I conditioned to think that, generally speaking, large people were on the slow side, I was caught up in the mainstream of sports enthusiasts who degraded bodybuilding by assuming a superior attitude because they couldn't understand the true essence of weight training. Unlike so called publicly accepted sports ( i.e. baseball, hockey, football) which involves a living, breathing external adversary, bodybuilding involves only one living, breathing adversary : oneself - 100% internal. That's one of the hardest things for people to understand; if you can't see a clock, a home run or someone's face being ground into the dirt, it's time to pack your bags and go home! Truly, bodybuilding is a sport of the self, for the self, and to really understand it you have to escape the common preconception of what sports are and what role they play in our everyday lives.

It took some time for me to realize that the sport of bodybuilding wasn't merely to develop the body but also the mind. Weight training isn't merely a physical pursuit to add muscle to the body. The actual building of muscle is an expression of the mind's desire to break free of limitations placed up on it by nature and it's own will. This perhaps is one of the noblest truths behind bodybuilding: the searching and finding of ones true will and true limitation. Our only limitations are those which we have placed upon ourselves and anyone who has been bodybuilding for any length of time understands this if not in words then in action. When I first started bodybuilding, a major hurdle limiting my progress was not realizing that the body and mind were in fact one and each effected the other: when the mind is weak the body is weak and vice versa My progress inside the gym was restricted because I had separated the internal from the external; I ignored the functions each had on the other thus limiting both mental and physical growth. An example of "mind limiting body" is loss of focus when trying to reach that next level - maybe those 5 extra kilos or 2~4 extra reps on the Bench Press! Whether you're thinking about the cuties in the aerobics class (advise: stay away from the Test.) or whether you're thinking "maybe" I can instead of "will", the body will not allow it to perform at its optimum level. As for the "body limiting the mind", overtraining the body will not allow 100% intensity no matter how strong the desire; and without proper nutrition, the body will not function properly let alone grow. It's when the mind and body work together uniformly that progress is unimpeded, enabling you to reach that higher level of beating both mental/internal and physical/external limitations.

To many people think that weight training is to merely get the weight up and get the weight down (if only it was that easy!). Perhaps this is another reason the general public and my egghead friend think bodybuilding is a mind less pursuit not worthy of challenge. Learning about routines, body types, anatomy, diets/nutrition, supplements, anabolics(optional), proper lifting form etc..., are just some of the things bodybuilders must learn in order to break those internal/external bearers; I wish I had a dollar for every hour I spent learning about proper technique, nutrition and anabolics! It takes years to learn the basics and with medical/nutritional science racing at breakneck speed it is almost impossible to keep up. This is a side of Bodybuilding a good too many people outside and sometimes even inside the sport know little about. And if bodybuilding skeptics were to give real weight training a try, they would find out soon enough that it's not as easy as it looks!

It's been a long hard road but I now understand the many variables of basic bodybuilding which helps me keep my body and mind in sync, producing better results not only in the gym but outside the gym as well. After all, we are what we do and bodybuilding merely reflects our desire to succeed in life through hard work and perseverance no matter what our vocation. When I set new personal records in the gym my heart soars and my body is bigger than life itself; my confidence reaches new heights and I feel there is nothing I can't tackle whether it's bodybuilding or finishing a long difficult project at work. Bodybuilding is filled with goal oriented people. Always has been -always will!

Perhaps my friend who likes performing his pea size double-biceps pose will never understand bodybuilding. After 1 1/2 years of lifting weights my 5 year old son could handle without ever having experienced a pump - I doubt it! He refuses to explore the unknown and charter new regions of his body and mind, denying the chance to develop his physical potential -as if there was something wrong with that. He is living proof of even the smartest of individuals falling prey to socially accepted norms: norms which presume bodybuilding is both narcissistic and doesn't require intellect. But perhaps one day he will figure out that bodybuilding isn't just about a bunch of dummies showing off their physiques or being totally self-absorbed. Maybe he will realize one day that bodybuilders are like him: highly motivated and intelligent but with a difference - a desire to not only develop the mind but also the body.

Grow in Peace, Gumbi

C) COMMENTARY - Written by Dalbin

Many of us in the bodybuilding community have been reeling in the past several months over the apparent defection of Bill P. and the staff of Muscle Media 2000. To defect is one thing, but to become a traitor is another! The definition of a traitor is "one who betrays a cause or a trust". Without a doubt, Bill P. meets this criteria. Bill betrayed the cause of bodybuilding and the trust of thousands of bodybuilding enthusiasts like you and me when he disclosed the identity of several reliable sources in the pages of Muscle Media 2000. To openly expose these sources, names and addresses, for the DEA and Customs to put them out of the United States market forever was a treasonable act against the bodybuilding community in the United States.

When Bill did this he was hoping to play us for the fool and for him to look like our messiah, delivering sources to our fingertips, when in reality, he knew that the DEA and Customs could not let these sources continue sending steroids into the United States.

This single act has hurt bodybuilding in the United States more than anything else in the sports' history except for the steroid Act of 1988. Bill "sold out" the very people that had put him on top of his profession. Now Muscle Media 2000 writes about the "dangers" of steroids and the "addiction" to steroids, while the rest of the magazine is filled with pictures and articles of "so called" drug free bodybuilders who obtain their physiques by using E.A.S. products. Yeah right! Ronnie C. drug free? For what, 10 minutes? Bill P., after his long term relationship with Met-RX, obviously thought he could make more money in the supplement business than the magazine publishing business alone. His master plan must have been to shut down sources, then get some bodybuilders to lie about their steroid use, put them in the magazine and get them to tell the world that their size comes from hard work and E.A.S. products. Bill has insulted the intelligence of you and me! O.K., so where do we go from here and how do we put this behind us? First, the damage is done and there is nothing we can do about that, so we must move on. Secondly, we must unite and hit Bill where it hurts, his wallet!

We need to discourage everyone we know, not to buy Muscle Media 2000, not to buy Bill’s book, and most of all, not to buy ANY E.A.S. products! There's plenty of other supplement companies out there to buy from! Finally, we must unite as an unit and work together, share truthful information with one another, and cover each others' backs. Remember, when one of us gets hurt, we all get hurt. We must protect our sources and our sources must develop better ways of getting products into the different countries where their buyers are. We must work together guys. Bill has made his position very clear, now let us make our position very clear.

A final thought. Let us look at Bill P. and Muscle Media 2000 as a vehicle, a bus if you will. We boarded, paid our fare, and headed toward our destination. It was a nice trip for a while wasn't it?

Then suddenly, the bus driver became ill, mentally ill, and turned down the wrong road. We screamed "STOP THE BUS", and then we got off and stood alone, in the darkness, not knowing if we would ever find another bus going out direction. But guess what, we HAVE found another bus, a BETTER bus, THE HULKSTER’S NEWSLETTER!

That is my opinion. Be cool. DALBIN


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

**** Supplements / Enhancement / Cosmetic Products****

CONJUGATED LINOLEIC ACID / WHAT HAPPENED

Written by Unique

Such high hopes; such expectations! What has happened to this once spotlighted "superstar" of natural supplements that was supposed to bring new and great gains to those committed to the "natural" bodybuilding lifestyle? I remember this supplement was rated one of the top ten-an A+ mind you-about a year ago in a well-respected supplement review. The research shows promise and yet few are claiming any results with this Humpty Dumpty of supplements.

Indeed, the research backing Conjugated Linoleic Acid (CLA) is impressive. In the more than 17 years of research, CLA has been shown to be an anticarcinogen in several animal studies, reduce the adverse catabolic effects induced by immune stimulation in rats, mice, and chickens, enhance growth performance in rats and inhibit plaque formation in rabbits fed an atherogenic diet at least in part via changes in lipoprotein metabolism. Although, at present, there is little research on CLA in terms of humans (although some is currently being conducted), in every animal model studied the effects have been similar. Usually, when a given effect is seen in multiple species, including various mammals, one can assume that the given stimulus will also effect the human model in a similar fashion. This is indeed what has happened with CLA. Over the years, effects were seen in poultry, rabbits, mice, and rats. The research showed such pronounced, consistent results that it was presumed that similar effects would occur in humans. But, has this been the case-if not then why?

First and foremost, I will review some of the research to allay any questions of its supposed potency. In studies done at the Food Research Institute, University of Wisconsin-Madison, CLA was shown to be a potent regulator of body fat accumulation and retention. Male and female ICR mice, female Sprague-Dawley rats, and Leghorn chicks were fed ad libitum diets containing 5.5% corn oil, or 5 percent corn oil plus 0.5% CLA for 4-8 weeks. The CLA-fed mice, rats and chicks, respectively exhibited significant body fat reductions of 57-70 percent, 23 percent, and 22 percent and significant increases in lean body mass or carcass water of 5-14%, 3 percent, and 4 percent, respectively. In another study, published in the Biochemical and Biophysical Research Communications, Vol. 198, No. 3, CLA was shown to partially overcome the catabolic response due to endotoxin injection. Mice fed a basal diet or diet with 0.5% fish oil lost twice as much body weight after endotoxin injection than mice fed conjugated linoleic acid. By 72 hours post injection, mice fed conjugated linoleic acid had body weights similar to vehicle injected controls. However, body weights of basal and fish oil fed mice injected with endotoxin were reduced. Similar results were obtained when chicks were substituted for the mice! As can be seen, CLA is potent both as a nutrient partitioning agent and as an anticatabolic at least in terms of certain stressors.

One would expect that if CLA worked similarly in the human model, it would induce significant changes in body fat composition, as well as enhance or increase muscle tissue growth. Almost universally, the anecdotal reports that I have heard regarding CLA's efficacy have been negative. Most people just do not see ANY positive effects from using this supplement. The easiest thing to assume would be that it just doesn't work in the human model. This, indeed, would be unfortunate but I don't believe this to be the case. I am convinced that CLA is efficacious in humans but several factors are preventing people from experiencing results.

After talking to some experts on CLA, I found out something very interesting regarding its stability. With most oils, manufacturers and processors add antioxidants such as Vitamin E and BHT to prevent rancidity and keep the oil at its freshest. Unfortunately, some companies have opted to add these antioxidants to their CLA capsules. "So What" you say! Well, it is now known that many of these antioxidants deconjugate CLA. Thus, one could be paying big $$$$ for their CLA supplement and not even getting very much CLA. Obviously, a person taking such a supplement would experience no benefit from all of the $$$$ they spent-no matter how long or at what dosage they took the "CLA" supplement. Thus, it goes without saying, that before buying any CLA supplement, that you ensure that the only ingredient listed is CLA-that's it, nothing more!

Another problem is with the low amount of the active c-9, t-11 in the CLA supplements currently on the market. Although most CLA supplements are standardized to 60% CLA, they only have about 25% active c-9, t-11-the rest is the much less effective t-10, c-12. Unfortunately, at present, this is about the only CLA available to the public. However, I have been actively working on finding a CLA product with upwards of 50% of the active c-9, t-11 isomer. Hopefully, this will be available through Massquantities in the next several months. Presently, if a person took the normally recommended dosage of 6 grams of the 60% oil, he would only be consuming about 3.6 grams of CLA of which only 1.5 grams would be the active isomer. 1.5 grams? Doesn't sound like much does it for the high price tag? I agree that it does not! I recommend a minimum of 10 grams of the 60% oil-this will then provide about 2.5 grams of the active isomer. Supplement companies don't recommend more because with their high markups it would become highly out-of-reach to all but the richest consumers. Thus, as with many marketed compounds, efficacious dosages are forsaken for smaller, less effective dosing in hopes of selling more product. Unfortunately, this kills repeat sales and brings a bad name to a potentially decent supplement.

Personally, I tried CLA about 6 months ago. I received from the manufacturer quite a bit of raw, bulk 60% CLA oil and proceeded to take about 12 grams of the 60% oil per day. I took the CLA during the Christmas holidays and thus my diet was not optimal in terms of type of calories nor frequency of meals. Regardless of this fact, my bodyfat percentage did not noticeably increase. In terms of my muscles, my vascularity increased and my muscles felt pumped throughout most of the day. I did not add anything new to my diet that might cause these effects and thus can only assume that it was the added CLA that was responsible for these effects. When I went off the CLA, I lost the mentioned vascularity and muscle fullness. The handful of people that I know that HAVE experienced results from CLA were on similarly "high" dosages and on a product had not been seemingly destabilized.

I can't stress enough for you to ensure that the CLA product you buy is pure-with no added antioxidants. If you want to ensure that what you have bought is real just taste it-it should be remarkably reminiscent of bacon grease-no kidding! Furthermore, shop around for a price that will allow you to reasonably take at least 10 grams of the 60% oil per day. I believe if the above advice is followed, most people will see some results after several weeks of use. In the near future, the outlook of CLA will become much better with the introduction of high percentage c-9, t-11 isomer CLA's. This will give the best in terms of price and convenience! Until that time, do what the Hulkster says-"be careful and watch you backs".


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Recipes****

A) CRUNCHY OVEN FRIED CHICKEN

Ingredients

2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (4 oz.), pounded to 1/4 inch thickness.

(Market Day chicken steaks are great for this - very tender!)

5 Tbsp. buttermilk

2 tsp. lime juice

1/2 tsp. Dijon-style mustard

1/4 tsp. each, garlic powder, salt, and pepper

1 cup cornflake crumbs

4 teaspoons vegetable oil

Directions

Preheat oven to 450. In small bowl combine buttermilk, lime juice, mustard, & seasonings. Dip chicken into buttermilk mixture, coating both sides, and then dip into cornflake crumbs, coating both sides well. Arrange chicken on nonstick baking sheet, sprayed with vegetable spray. Drizzle 1/2 tsp. oil over each breast & bake 8-10 minutes, or until lightly browned. Turn chicken over, drizzle each breast with an additional 1/2 tsp. oil, and continue baking until chicken is tender & coating is crisp, about 10 minutes longer.

Each serving only has about 7 grams of fat, but you can lower the fat further by replacing the oil with the vegetable cooking spray, sprayed lightly.

B) BROCCOLI CASSEROLE

Ingredients

2 packets frozen broccoli

1 can of mushroom soup

1/2 cup chopped chicken breasts

2 cups cooked rice

1/2 cup sautéed onions and celery

8 oz. Velveeta cheese (low fat)

salt, pepper, garlic salt and other seasonings to taste

Directions

Mix all ingredients in casserole dish (about 13"x9"x2" but can also be round) except one quarter of cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for about 45 minutes until heated all the way through. Take out of oven put the rest of cheese on top. Bake for another 10 or 15 minutes until cheese melts. Serve warm.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Questions and Answers****

Three articles are featured!!! By Kicker, Leighton, and Maniac / Matt Bell

A) Hulkster, with Domestic Sources few and far between now days, how does one approach this Mail-Order Business?

B) Hulkster, I’m planning a trip to Mexico, are there any untapped sources / locations, that I can hit GOLD in?

C) Hulkster, what’s the scoop on Cattle implants and is it something worth looking into?

A) MAIL ORDER FOR BEGINNERS - Written by Kicker

Disclaimer:

This article is intended for guys who, as I was just a few months ago, are just beginning to explore the possibility of getting juice by mail. All of this info is based on the personal experiences of a "friend" of mine who is sick of newbies getting screwed the first few times they attempt to get their hands on some juice. I’d appreciate it if some of you more experienced guys would contribute any helpful advice regarding mail order you can give based on your own experiences in the next few issues.

OK, now that that’s out of the way, what’s the best way to go about getting some juice if you are a first timer? Well, I’ll break this up into 3 sections: finding a source, placing the order, and getting the goods.

Finding the Ever Elusive Source:

OK, so you’ve done all of your research and have decided on a good first cycle....now you just have to find out where to get it. So how does one find a legit source? Unless you have a friend who lives near the Mexican border(in which case go straight to the next section), probably the best strategy is to first build up a database of price lists from as many different sources as you can find.

It is probably a good idea to do any correspondence about ordering roids from a free anonymous e-mail account like Netaddress (www.netaddress.usa.net). If you are very concerned about security and want to take more precautions, go to Bodybuilding: Anabolic steroids, EliteFitness.com and read SecretAgentAnimal’s guide to PGP. This may seem a little complicated at first, but it will be time well spent as it will prevent others from eavesdropping on your e-mail conversations.

So where do you get price lists anyway? You might first pour over the older posts from the Anabolix and Elite boards just in case a source name had popped up there. One needs to be careful about doing this though because many of the "sources" who post so openly are either scammers or have already been shut down by the DEA, who also reads the boards. If you have been talking to other guys on the net, some of them might also be able to throw you some names. There are also many newsletters you can order that have possible sources listed in them (try Musclebuilder.com - Hardcore Bodybuilding & Supplements). After you have contacted these potential sources and have collected as many lists as possible, u are ready for the next step.

Now it is time for you to start paring down that list....getting rid of the scammers and such. There are plenty of guys who are regulars around here that will be happy to answer questions about whether a source is legit or not....just don’t get too ambitious and start asking people you barely know to give out their hard earned sources as they’ll just get really pissed! By asking around you will be able to find out if there are a lot of complaints about a source or not and you can get rid of the ones who don’t deliver consistently. Also, check the blacklist at the end of this newsletter....it is invaluable in getting rid of a bunch right off the bat. Another thing to look for is a guy who answers your e-mails within a day or two at most. Believe me when I say there is nothing worse than waiting for somebody to reply to you after you have sent him your hard earned $$. Granted that just because they will reply quickly before you send the money doesn’t mean that they will reply quickly after you have paid, but there is a better chance of it. Now just because you’ve narrowed the list down a lot don’t get your hopes up too high yet....you’ve still got more work to do. You only know that the source(s) you have left may be legit. I know this sounds like a shitty attitude to have but it pays to be skeptical in this business. Anything that sounds too good to be true usually is! The best way to verify a source is w/a small trial order....refer to the next section.

Placing an Order:

These guidelines apply to any order in general, but like I said it is always best to try a small one first. Take it from a guy who’s "friend" has admitted having been just a bit naive about this and lost over $600 before finally getting anything!

First off, let’s deal with the actual placement of the order. Most sources will give you an address through e-mail to send payment to. Some may request that you enclose the order with the $$ and tell them what you want by means of letter "codes" that they will give you. Others may ask that you just send the money and then tell them what it is for by e-mail. Telling them what you want isn’t the problem though....the problem is having a way to prove that they got the money(so they can’t just take it and say ,"uhhh, customs must have swiped it."

There are a few ways to do this. I know that some say that wire transfers are a bad idea altogether, but there is a safe way to go about it. You can use western union to either transfer the money to the sources bank account or to just have him pick it up. If the amt. is small enough, no ID is required and you can use a fake name to cover your tracks.

You can also send cash via certified mail under a fake name if this option is acceptable to the source. When sending cash it is always a good idea to wrap it in several pieces of paper and to use bills in lower denominations than $100(because some $100 bills have been rumored to contain trace amts. Of cocaine and thus can alert drug sniffing dogs in customs.)

There is also the option of sending a blank money order for payment. These have tracking numbers on them so you can find out if it has been cashed.

In any case, do not put your real return address on the outside of the envelope.

These options all allow you to make sure that your money was received and leaves nothing in question while also allowing you a good deal of anonymity.

If you decide to ship the package to your own house make sure you send it under a fake name. Some have said that it is a good idea just to use a variation of your last name so the mailman won’t become suspicious, but I have found that my mailman couldn’t give shit one way or the other.

Receiving the Package:

Remember that you requested this package to be shipped without requiring a signature. If the mailman shows up at your door with the package and asks for a signature anyway, DO NOT SIGN FOR IT!!!!! Just tell him that you weren’t expecting anything from overseas and it isn’t even addressed to you. Signing for it pretty much amounts to admitting you ordered it and you could get fucked!

Even if the package shows up as planned at your door, don’t get too excited about it yet and tear into it. Write "Unknown, return to sender" on the outside and let it sit for a few days. That way, if the FEDS show up for some reason, you can deny everything and say you were intending on sending it back because you have no clue who it is for.

Well, that’s about all I’ve got. Remember, I don’t claim to be an expert. I’m still pretty new to all of this myself, but this is what I’ve learned over the last few months and maybe it’ll keep some of you other new guys from making the same mistakes.

Oh, and as for what happened to my "friend," well, he finally found a few good guys and is proceeding to put on a lot of weight as we speak...sort of makes the whole ordeal worthwhile eh? Get huge!

Good Luck! Kicker

B) MEXICO & SMUGGLING - Written by Leighton

I have read some of the articles people write about their experiences with steroids and getting them across the border of Mexico. There are a lot of good ideas, but many think that customs are smarter than they really are. I was an active smuggler for almost 6 years- and I never got caught. I have been to almost every border town of Texas- with the exception of the close El Paso areas- (Juarez and its suburbs)

When smuggling steroids, there is almost a sure way you will not get caught. Many people may feel unsure about it, but it is very much worth it. Find a car that the owner is not scared to take into Mexico - 99 times out of 100, nothing will happen to your car!- Take the car and look extensively for places to hide steroids.- take out the glovebox and look behind there, - look under the car in skid plates,- Behind speakers in the dash- ,above the gas tank, -inside fender wells- Just be creative. Don't hide the juice anywhere you can find it without the use of a tool. Many people don't know it, but customs do not like to take things apart if they do not know where to begin looking.- They do not like to because if they don't find anything, they have to put it back together and the risk of damaging your property is higher. Many times, the inspectors will look

under your seats, pop your hood- peek in there,- tell you to open your trunk and maybe fish through your clothes. 95% of the time, they will tell you to go on after that.- That will happen only if they decide to even send you to secondary inspection in the first place. If they think you may have anything after that, all they will do is go and get the dog.- Dogs can not smell steroids (pills or the oils and waters).- They will let the dog nose through your car and 2 minutes later, you are home free. Easy as that!! done it a million times.

Now, I am going to talk about the best place outside of Texas to buy steroids. Many people will say the big towns such as Laredo and Jaurez are the best places to go.- They say this because that is probably the only places they have ever had any experience with.- They are wrong - these places get anxious body builders everyday wanting steroids and they know how much money they bring- so the prices are the max. they think you will pay. I have gone to over 100 pharmacies in Mexico and the best one- where the people are nice and honest- and the prices are unreal!!- This place I speak of is called Ojinaga. (O-HE-NAGA)- or O.J. there are only two pharmacies there, but they have all the juice you could ever need.- There has been talk on the Anabolix board of the new test 200 called Tornel- This is the only type of test200 they carry. It costs

11-12$- it depends on what the peso is worth at the time. The best pharmacy is called FARMACIA SANTOS- it is right down town in the square. The town is very small, so it is extremely easy to find. They have 50cc's of laurabolin for 35$ and 50 cc's of reforvit for 20$ and the 10 CC's of it for 5$,- their Equipoise is only 18$ for a 10cc bottle. this is a pharmacy, but they do carry vet roids as you can see. As far as the pharmaceutical shit- they carry it and it is cheap, but you have to spend 4$ for prescription for each box- This is where FARRMACIA ANA comes into the picture.- they don't carry vet roids, but they sure as hell carry the Pharm shit! There is a catch- you have to walk down the street a block to the Espinoza Pharmacy to buy a prescription for 4$- the prescription will say it is only good for two boxes, but the ladies at FARMACIA ANA don't care what it says it is good for- as long as they have that piece of paper to show to the state as a purchase made, they will sell you as many as you want- their sostenon is 5$ a shot and their primotestin 250 is 4$ a shot-they have deca for 14$ for two shots and their sten is 3$ a shot. They all carry cytomel and spiropent(clenbuterol)- they have all the anti estrogens and HCG that you could ever ask for and all of that is so terribly cheap.

This town is located by Big Bend National Park. It is the border town of Presidio, Texas. Most people go to a tourist town because they think that there is a better chance of customs not being as tough- That is dead wrong.- The big towns are where all of the drugs are- and the customs are looking at everybody.- It is the small towns where everybody who passes through, the customs agents recognize.- It is small and there are no surrounding towns for over 50 miles- so the customs agents know everybody - that makes them enjoy their job more- therefore, they are in a good mood. This sounds funny, but it is true- I now live very close to Presidio and I go to Mexico about 2 or 3 times a week- They never search anybody- and if they do, it is so half-ass- they never even make you get out of your car!

What to do after you buy your steroids:- you can never be too careful when it comes to smuggling. When you get your shit, stand by a trash can and throw everything you don't need away- This means the boxes, instructions, the needles that the company gives you for your sostenon - After you have ONLY the goods and no extra shit- put it in a ziploc bag that you brought from home and make it as small as possible- bring more than one bag ( this makes for more economically possible ways to save space)- and wrap it with the black electrical tape- very well.- Put it in the place you found in your driveway when you discovered a place to hide it, and then go to the bar and have a couple of drinks to calm your nerves and get your mind off of what you have in your dash or wherever you put it.- on the way back to your car, buy a bottle of tequila or a dorky Mexican hat to claim when you go across the bridge.

Now, to the actual dreaded bridge!!.. when you drive up to the inspector, he or she will ask you "American citizens?"- Look the agent in the eye and say "YEP"- they will then say "What are you bringing back from Mexico?" - say " a buzz and this stupid hat some kid conned me into buying!"- with a smile. more than likely they will just say "have a good day and be careful!"- You are now on your way home with your car full of juice and your thoughts of you being about 20 lb. heavier in about 6 weeks! good luck- I hope you come to O.J. and see how easy it really is. Your friendly x-smuggler - Leighton

C) CATTLE IMPLANTS - Written by Maniac / Matt Bell

Due to the steroid Act of 1990 that regulated the use of steroids, athletes wanting to use pharmaceuticals to enhance their athletic performance were no longer able to go to a qualified physician to obtain these drugs. The strict laws regarding use and possession of steroids, forced athletes to explore other avenues in their search for legitimate anabolics. These laws have now increased the black market to an overwhelming proportion and counterfeiting is prospering. When the infamous "steroid guru" Dan Duchaine described an easy method for obtaining the powerful androgen Trenbolone Acetate from the cattle implant Finaplix, a new door in athletic enhancement was kicked wide open.

History of Cattle Implants:

For over 60 years, growth promoting implants have been used extensively in beef cattle finishing programs (the last few months before slaughter) and in suckling and growing steer programs. Implants are provided in different types of cartridges that are loaded into a pistol-like implant gun, and are then injected subcutaneously through a large needle into the back of the animal's ear. The implants are small cylindrical pellets (a very anabolic tiny tart) that are made to slowly dissolve and create an even release of the drug over an extended period. Any thoughts an athlete might have of bending over and trying out the implant gun are soon abandoned when they see the size of the implant needle. The needle used on these guns is reminiscent of the fence post in my back yard. Implants are one of the most economical means of improving cattle performance (growth). The average rancher spends $20 per head of cattle, and makes a profit of $21.39. Department of Agriculture.

Annual reports. 64 : 722-774 Heifers need to grow rapidly, reach puberty early, conceive early, and reach a maximum in lean body mass. Implants enable cattle ranchers to obtain these desired effects cheaply. The goal of a cattle rancher is to produce a larger, leaner cow that will impress bidders and sell for a high price. The goal of the bodybuilder is remarkably close. Create a more muscular, leaner physique, stand in front of an audience, and win a trophy — not unlike a blue ribbon steer at the state fair. So, maybe it's natural that bodybuilders are drawn to cattle implants.

Though cattle implants are not illegal to posses, they are illegal for any kind of human use. Department of Agriculture. Laws regarding growth promoting agents. 33 (1): 337-417 1 Title 21-Food and Drugs. .Excluded veterinary anabolic steroid implant products. 2 (1): 1308 They are, however, relatively easy for most athletes to obtain. Local feed stores and Mail-Order supply houses, will usually willingly sell you any of the various implants available. A number of Mail-Order houses have a minimum order (i.e., one thousand doses) in order to discourage the "Duchaine pupil" from giving these anabolics a try. Despite this small deterrent, many athletes are able to find the implant they are after. But beware, as of January 1996, all sales of implants are recorded and sent to the FDA. Department of Agriculture. Laws regarding growth promoting agents. 33 (1): 337-417 1 Title 21-Food and Drugs. Excluded veterinary anabolic steroid implant products. 2 (1): 1308 Chances are if you purchase the implants and sign for them, or obtain them by mail order, the FDA is aware of what you bought. Even though the FDA will know you purchased the implants, I doubt that the men in suits and dark sunglasses will show up on your porch asking to see your herd of cattle — but you never can tell!

Finaplix: The start of the implant craze. Earlier, I mentioned the implant Finaplix. Finaplix is the implant made famous by Dan Duchaine. After Duchaine wrote his first article about the drug Trenbolone Acetate (TA), Finaplix sales increased by 35%. Department of Agriculture. Annual reports. 64 (2): 722-774 (Do you think this increase was just due to more people getting into cattle ranching? You can bet a part of those sales were can be contributed to Duchaine's article.) It seems funny to me how the price of Finaplix keeps increasing along with the increased sales. Think Hoechst-Roussel knows of the bodybuilders increased interest? Finaplix is provided in a ten dose cartridge either containing 200mg per dose, or 140mg per dose. Finaplix H (the H stands for heifer) contains a total of 2000mg of TA and retails for $30-35. The Finaplix S (steer) retails for $22-27 and only contains 1400mg of the hormone. The H version of Finaplix is a much better buy than the S — for a couple dollars more you receive 600mg more of TA. Trenbolone Acetate is the same drug found in the legendary Finaject 30. Finaject 30 came in a fifty milliliter vial with a thirty milligram per milliliter strength but, was taken off the market in the early eighties due to the drug being overly toxic to the liver. TA was reintroduced in America as a growth promoting cattle implant (Finaplix) in 1987.

TA is a testosterone analogue ten to fifty times more active in the human body than testosterone. Neumann, F. 1975. Anabolic Agents in Animal Production, FAO/WHO, pp235-264. Ranchers have found that cattle implanted with Finaplix not only grow larger, but they are also leaner at a much higher body weight. Perry TC; Fox DG; Beerman DH; Effect of an implant of trenbolone acetate and Ralgrow on growth, feed efficiency, and carcass composition of Holstein and beef steers. Journal of Animal Science. 69 (3): 4696-702 In studies, suckling steers implanted twice with Finaplix, made a gain of thirty lean pounds more than a non-implanted steer. More exciting than just the actual weight gain is the science behind it. Not only does the drug improve nitrogen retention, but it also raises many hormone levels. In a study performed by the Department of Animal Sciences, rats were injected with Trenbolone Acetate daily for two weeks and then were tested for an increase in growth hormone (GH), insulin-like growth factor (IGF-1) and fibroblast growth factor (FGF). Not only did treated rats grow more rapidly, deposit less bodyfat and retain more protein, but satellite cells cultured from the Trenbolone-treated rats exhibited greater sensitivity to FGF and IGF-1 than cells cultured from control rats. This increased sensitivity was also accompanied by increased levels of GH, IGF-1 and FGF in the bodies of the rats. With an elevated cocktail of these growth promoting hormones flowing in an animals body, it cannot help but grow! Thompson SH; Boxhorn LK; Kong WY; Allen RE; Trenbolone alters the responsiveness of skeletal muscle satellite cells to fibroblast growth factor and insulin-like growth factor I.

Endocrinology. 124 (4): 2110-7 (1989) Not only are the cells more sensitive to these hormones, there are more hormones available to utilize! It would be safe to say that similar kinds of hormonal increases and sensitivities would also be found in humans that used Trenbolone Acetate. A large increase in these hormone levels would not only help with growth, but would sky rocket the effectiveness of this drug due to the cocktail of the anabolic hormones present in the body.

What makes TA so attractive to bodybuilders and strength athletes is the incredible cosmetic and strength-producing effects it has on the body. Users report a dramatic increase in strength and muscle density along with a noticeable increase in fat loss.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Risks of Finaplix Use:

Okay, before you run out to the local cattle farm and annoy farmer Billy Joe Bob to implant you with a cartridge of Finaplix, keep reading. Due to the strong side effects, Trenbolone Acetate is considered a contest prep only drug by most bodybuilders. Many athletes are using Finaplix to fill the void of the hard to come by Parabolan. From viralization to increased acne, all of the side effects found in an androgen are associated with Trenbolone Acetate but, to a more severe level. TA is a non-aromatizing androgen, yet many cases of gynocamastia in humans are the result of its use. Trenbolone Acetate is also a very mood-altering drug, making people extremely irritable and aggressive. As Duchaine says in his Underground steroid Handbook: "Someone on Trenbolone Acetate is no fun to be with." Remember, no one cares if a cow is pissed off or not. And the cattle rancher doesn't care what the drug is doing to the cows' internal organs, as the animal is simply being prepared for slaughter.

Trenbolone has also been found to be an initiator of cancer in laboratory rats. Huntington Research center. The genotoxicity of trenbolone, a synthetic steroid. Arch Toxicol. 61 (6): 249-58 If a person had a predisposition to cancer, using Trenbolone would increase the risk of contracting cancer. Trenbolone is also very hard on the liver and kidneys. Many athletes remark that the first side effect they notice while using Finaplix is a very dark color to their urine. This is a sure sign of kidney damage. It doesn't matter how much protein or vitamins one is taking, their urine is not supposed to be dark brown! This I hope would be enough of a sign for most people to stop their usage or, at the very least, reduce their dosage. Administration of Finaplix: Duchaine's original home brew involved crushing Finaplix in a methanol solvent, then filtering out the insolubles and leaving the concoction to evaporate. After the blend evaporates, the kitchen chemist has pure crystal Trenbolone Acetate. After mixing these crystals with the transdermal carrier DMSO, a person applies the anabolic elixir to their skin. Because DMSO carries the Trenbolone Acetate through the skin and into the blood stream, the user receives the same effect as injecting pure Trenbolone Acetate.

Many athletes are grinding up the pellets and mixing them with sesame oil or injectable vitamins. There is actually a "counterfeit" product on the black market that contains Ralgrow and Finaplix. It is made by just grinding up the pellets and mixing them with oil and then rebottling it, the product is just a oily suspension. Everything I have heard about this product has been positive, large weight gain, and amazing strength gains. The only problem I have heard with this product is the extreme side effects such as, gyno, acne and hair loss. It is very important that the athlete grind the pellets into a extremely fine powder. If the pellets aren't ground fine enough, the particles will jam in the needle and, the athlete will have to either start over, or find a larger gauge needle. If an athlete decides to inject his home brew TA, he would have to make sure to be using 100% sesame oil. There are many sesame seed oils on the market with added smoked or toasted flavoring. These flavorings are carcinogenic, and injecting them would not be a good idea. As for other oils, I wouldn't recommend vegetable oil or olive oil, as they are too acidic. Sesame oil has a neutral pH balance of 7. So, an athlete would be smart to stick with his sesame oil. Even this method is dangerous, the sesame seed oil isn't necessarily sterile and, it's definitely not meant for injection. And heating the oil to sterilize it could possibly change the molecule structure of the drug, and God only knows what you might come up with. Though neither method is safe or legal, athletes are forced to these extreme measures to use legitimate anabolic steroids. Either one of these methods could be used with almost any implant.

If you don't care about your social life or your health, Trenbolone Acetate is a very effective drug for size and strength, while simultaneously having a hardening effect on the physique. Since TA is only active in the body for a short time, athletes tend to use 30-60mg every two days, for no more than six weeks. Athletes using higher doses than this, have reported headaches and flu-like symptoms, the same symptoms associated with other heavy androgens such as Anadrol.

The End of Finaplix:

If using Finaplix is something you plan to try, you had better hurry. Finaplix is no longer going to be produced in the US as of January 1997. Once the remaining stock is sold, it will no longer be available. Finaplix is slowly being replaced by the Revalor implant. The Revalor implant comes in the same ten dose cartridge but, contains one hundred twenty milligrams of trenbolone acetate and twenty four milligrams of estradiol. Canadian users have been limited to Revalor for roughly a year. Manufacturers add the estradiol to help aid in weight gain in cattle. The estradiol in Revalor would be a very undesirable for bodybuilders. Estradiol would cause an increased amount of weight gain, but the weight gained would be mostly water and fat. Use of estradiol by a man even with the high amount of androgen contained in Finaplix, would cause water retention and fat gain. A user of this combination could be assured of "gyno".

Various Testosterone Propionate Preparations:

Other hormonal implants available contain a combination of Testosterone propionate and estradiol. Implant manufacturers use Testosterone propionate over some of the more potent testosterone preparations because propionate most resembles the male hormone found in cattle. There are numerous implants containing this combination. Implus-H and Synovex-H are the two major brands used by cattle ranchers. Both of these implants contain 200 milligram of testosterone propionate and 20milligram of estradiol. Synovex H comes in 10 dose cartridges that retail for $8-10 per cartridge, while Implus H comes in 20 dose cartridges and retails for $17-20.

Testosterone Propionate is a short acting testosterone, having an effect in a human for 1-2 days. Athletes tend not to hold as much water with test. propionate as they would with other testosterone esters, so the weight gained using propionate tends to be solid. Most athletes use 50-100 milligrams of pure testosterone propionate every two days.

In the research done on these two implants they were found to be very safe and effective at producing weight gain in cattle. Cattle implanted with the testosterone and estradiol cocktail, averaged a body weight increase of 44 pounds more than non-implanted steers. Adams, T.E. Feedlot Performance of Beef Heifers Implanted with Synovex-H: Effect of Melengestrol Acetate, Ovariectomy or Active Immunization Against GnRH1(8) The down side for human use of this implant is the added estradiol. The 20 milligram amount of estradiol doesn't sound like much, but this tiny amount could wreak havoc on a male bodybuilders hard physique. Estradiol can cause a large increase in fat gain and increased water retention. Using this compound would quickly get those "bitch tits" to flare up, causing your normally hard striated pecs to look more like those of a prepubescent teenage girl.

Synovex and Implus Administration:

I have known a couple athletes who have used these implants by crushing them and mixing them with oil. Both "daredevils" abandoned their administration when the use of their girlfriends sports-bras seemed eminent, due to the high estradiol content. Though, I do know of an athlete to go this route and be totally unaffected by the estradiol content. (There is a method to extract the estradiol from Synovex. The kitchen chemist method was discussed in the third issue of PEAK.) Unfortunately, testosterone and estradiol both dissolve well in methanol. If they hadn't it would have been possible to dissolve the crushed pellets in the particular solvent that only dissolved testosterone, and the estradiol would have been left untouched but, unfortunately estradiol dissolves well in methanol also. So, if you administer either of these implants using DMSO, you will also be absorbing the estradiol and receiving its full effects also. A "New" Implant? When speaking to a representative from one of the major pharmaceutical companies that produces implants, they mentioned an implant paste that was used a few years ago called Rapigain. Though taken off the market a few years back, it will make a reappearance on the American market very soon. Rapigain is a paste containing 120 milligrams of testosterone propionate and 24 milligrams of Diethylstilbestrol (DES). DES is a orally active synthetic hormone that acts similarly to the female sex hormones (estrogens).

The pharmaceutical representative of the company that will make Rapigain, remarked how quickly and efficiently the Rapigain paste works in cattle. The representative explained that the compound begins activity one day after injection and works efficiently for ninety days. During the conversation I had an urge to ask the question, "How does this relate to a 220 pound bodybuilder who's doing 60 minutes of aerobics a day and trying to get down to 3% bodyfat?" Though this question was rambling through my overactive brain I controlled myself and didn't ask it. Though the representative gave me no comparable data, the product sounded remarkable. After some more in depth questions, I realized that Rapigain is a suspension of testosterone crystals in a paste. The paste may slow down the absorption rate, or the testosterone crystals are so large that they can only be broken down slowly. According to the representative Rapigain was once taken off the market only because of the DES, which is found in the paste, being outlawed for oral use in cattle. Even though it was legal to inject DES (as you would with Rapigain), ranchers just quit using products containing DES all together. With the lull in sales, Rapigain was soon taken off the market. Rapigain is injected underneath the hide (not intramuscularly) at .42 cc, every ninety days. Apparently, Rapigain will cost ruffly fifty cents per dose. Stob, Martin Effect of MGA, DES, Ralgrow, Synovex-H and Rapigain and Amount of protein Fed on Gain and Feed Efficiency of Heifers. 1975 pg. 3 Wow, that would be $5.00 for 1200mg of testosterone! This is a price even the most well connected athletes are unable to purchase such a quantity at.

Hypothetically speaking of course, an athlete could probably fill a syringe with watered down Rapigain and warm it slightly, in order to further thin the preparation out. Then they could inject the concoction through a large 18-20 gauge needle. What would be the dissipation rate? What would be the effect of DES on the human body? An allergic reaction? Death? Permanent D-cup breast growth? Who knows, it's not meant for people! I expect DES would act similar to estrogen, causing the all too familiar problems associated with the other estrogen-containing implants. The testosterone would have its usual muscle-building, strength-increasing effects. Actually, the effects of the testosterone would be slightly increased because of the estrogen that is present. When estrogen and testosterone are present in increased amounts, the body's growth is increased. That is obviously why the manufacturers add estradiol to many implants. This explains why many times taking Nolvadex or an anti-estrogen to reduce the body's estrogen levels, reduces the effectiveness of a steroid preparation.

Ralgrow: A non-hormonal anabolic:

Another implant widely available is the Ralgrow. This is the most commonly used of all of the cattle implants. Cattle ranchers prefer Ralgrow to many of the other hormonal implants because it does not effect the fertility of a heifer, Finaplix and others many times do. Deutscher, Gene H. US Department of Agriculture. Growth Implants on Beef Heifer Reproduction. Ralgrow contains the anabolic agent Zeranol. Zeranol is not a hormone but, is actually obtained from a estrogenic mold called Giberella Zea. This mold was first discovered growing on rotting corn. Though this product is not a hormone, it has been found to have anabolic activity. Zeranol significantly increases nitrogen retention, which leads to muscle repair and anabolism.

Perry TC; Fox DG; Beerman DH; Effect of an implant of trenbolone acetate and Ralgrow on growth, feed efficiency, and carcass composition of Holstein and beef steers. Journal of Animal Science. 69 (3): 4696-702 Ralgrow is supplied in a 24 dose cartridge, with each dose containing thirty-six milligrams, it retails for $20-25 a cartridge. Ralgrow is implanted at the rate of thirty-six milligrams, and is re-implanted every 80 to 110 days.

Nursing calves implanted once will weigh 15 pounds more than their contemporaries at weaning. If implanted twice at approximately 90 days apart, 30 pounds of additional gain will be observed on the average. Ralgrow sounds even better than Finaplix for growth doesn't it? Though cattle have been found to gain more body weight when implanted with Ralgrow than Finaplix, the weight gained isn't the lean tissue gained with Finaplix. Cattle implanted with Ralgrow are not as lean as cattle implanted with Finaplix. Perry TC; Fox DG; Beerman DH; Effect of an implant of trenbolone acetate and Ralgrow on growth, feed efficiency, and carcass composition of Holstein and beef steers. Journal of Animal Science. 69 (3): 4696-702 This is because Zeranol tends to act like an estrogen and promotes water retention and fat gain, along with lean muscle mass.

Ralgrow Usage:

Ralgrow has been used by athletes since the early eighties before Duchaine explained that it was being taken advantage of. Many Olympic strength athletes were using three crushed up pellets a week mixed with injectable vitamins. These Olympic athletes knew that Zeranol was not yet on the banned substances list and, were taking advantage of its anabolic properties. A few strength athletes I have spoken with compared its strength promoting effects to the popular Anavar, except with added water retention, and incredible pumps. The legalities have since changed, the IOC has banned Zeranol use to stop this "cheating". If someone would want to follow the DMSO recipe for using Ralgrow one would have to be careful and not use methanol to dissolve the Zeranol. Methanol may destroy the molecule or not dissolve the drug. The correct solvent would be house hold isopropyl alcohol. With a little searching in most local drug stores you will be able to find 99% isopropyl alcohol, this strength would be recommended. You now could follow the Duchaine method but, substitute the alcohol for the methanol. The chemical Zeranol can also be found in Italy for human use under the name Alone. This oral medication is being given to geriatric patients to help combat muscle wasting. There is no reason the Ralgrow pellets couldn't be used orally also. The chemical structure of Zeranol is stable enough to make it through the initial pass through the liver and into the blood stream. Unfortunately, here's the bad news, Zeranol is used by scientists to cause liver damage. For example, scientists that are studying liver damage put Zeranol in the lab rats food to cause liver damage. Tsutsi,T. Department of testosterone, testosterone propionate, 17 beta trenbolone, Zeranol and progesterone on cell transformation as mutagenesis in Syrian hamster embryo cells. Carcinogenesis 16:1329-33 (1995) Maybe orally ingesting the Ralgrow implants would not be the way to go! To me Ralgrow's side effects are not worth the small amount of muscle you would gain using this compound. A little increase in nitrogen retention is not worth getting fat and screwing up your liver.

Conclusion:

Cattle implants are safe, legal and effective if used in cattle. On the other hand, cattle implants are dangerous, illegal, but effective in humans. The government is slowly beginning its crackdown against these implants, as we speak the availability of implants is slowing down. What's next? Maybe purchasers will have to show proof of owning cattle. Maybe the purchaser will have to send a Polaroid of themselves standing next to their herd, but until then, athletes will somehow obtain and use these cattle implants. Athletes using implants to fill the void of legitimate anabolics is increasing rapidly.

Black market dealers have even invested in the implant market. These dealers usually mark up prices over 100%, doubling their money with each sale. I know of one dealer who was selling Finaplix for $100-150 per cartridge. The kicker is that he was telling his clients to eat the pellets! Not only were these uninformed dolts being ripped off, they were getting no effects from the use.

Before doing anything renegade to your body, educate yourself and think about what you are doing. Learn everything possible about the subject before going to these extremes. I know the thoughts of bigger biceps, a thicker chest and a larger physique are particularly tempting, but, you must determine for yourself if the risks are worth the benefits? Department of Agriculture. Laws regarding growth promoting agents. 33: 337-417 Title 21-Food and Drugs. .Excluded veterinary anabolic steroid implant products. 2: 1308. Department of Agriculture. Annual reports. 64 : 722-774 Perry TC; Fox DG; Beerman DH; Effect of an implant of trenbolone acetate and Ralgrow on growth, feed efficiency, and carcass composition of Holstein and beef steers. Journal of Animal Science. 69: 4696-702

Thompson SH; Boxhorn LK; Kong WY; Allen RE; Trenbolone alters the responsiveness of skeletal muscle satellite cells to fibroblast growth factor and insulin-like growth factor I. Endocrinology. 124 : 2110-7 (1989) Daniel Duchaine. The Underground steroid Handbook. Huntington Research center. The genotoxicity of trenbolone, a synthetic steroid. Arch Toxicol. 61: 249-58 Deutscher, Gene H. US Department of Agriculture. Growth Implants on Beef Heifer Reproduction. Adams, T.E. Feedlot Performance of Beef Heifers Implanted with Synovex-H: Effect of Melengestrol Acetate, Ovariectomy or Active Immunization Against GnRH1 Stob, Martin Effect of MGA, DES, Ralgrow, Synovex-H and Rapigain and Amount of protein Fed on Gain and Feed Efficiency of Heifers. 1975 pge. 3 Tsutsi,T. Department of testosterone, testosterone propionate, 17 beta trenbolone and progesterone on cell transformation as mutagenesis in Syrian hamster embryo cells. Carcinogenesis 16:1329-33 (1995)

Revalor S (10 dose, 120mg Trenbolone, 24mg estradiol)- $33.50, $3.35 ea

Finaplix H (10 dose, 200mg Trenbolone)- $32.00, $3.20 ea

Finaplix S(10 dose, 140mg Trenbolone)- $25.00, $2.50 ea

Synovex H (100 dose, 200mg Trenbolone, 20mg estradiol)- $92.00, $.92 ea

Implus H (20 dose, 200mg Trenbolone, 20mg estradiol)- $18.40, $.92 ea

Ralgrow (24 dose, 36mg Zeranol)- $24.00, $1.00 ea

Rapigain (? Dose)- $.50 per dose

Maniac / Matt Bell


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Counterfeits/fakes****

A) Fakes: (junk/useless)

Russian Dianabol, the blister packs have poor quality print (all Russian) and it has "Methanadrolone" and "000.5r") printed on it. The two colors used for the print are black and blue. The directions that come with the tablets, is printed on greenish colored paper.

Russian Sustanon "CYCTAHOH 250", the 1cc amp is clear with a bright white scoring mark around the neck, and the label on the amp has rounded corners, Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai ‘95, Expiration Date: Mai ‘99.

Organon (Greece), Deca-Durabolin, Lot#931104-012, Exp. 991128, 100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box.

Organon, Deca-Durabolin, Lot#292698A, 200mg/ml, 2ml/vial, vial is brownish in color with blue cap.

Pronabol-5, manufactured in India, the fake product comes in plain (no thrills) foil strip on 10 tabs (per strip) that says Pronabol 5, while the real version comes in a (vacuum pack) foil strip with purple writing on it, the tabs are marked "P-5"

I’ve received word, that there seems to be some counterfeit Extraboline(Deca) from Greece going around. It looks identical to the real stuff (same box, labels), but many people think it is fake or under dosed. Also, there is some counterfeit Parabolan going around. Most people think it contains some type of testosterone.



B) Counterfeits: (copies/good products)

Here are some of the counterfeits floating around, good news is that they actually contain what they are suppose it. They all look legit, except the labels peel off too easily (on the Steris Products). I’ll record lot#/date as they become available.

Negma (France), Parabolan, Exp. 08/96

Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Enanthate 200mg/ml 10cc vial

Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml 10cc vial

Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Propionate 100mg/ml 10cc vial

Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Suspension 100mg/ml 30cc vial

Steris Labs (USA), HCG

Primobolan (Spanish), 100mg/ml, actually contains approx. 50mg Nandrolone Phenlypropionate, the blue spot is smaller, the scoring mark is more visible, and it comes with a different style plastic tray, than the real version.


----------

